# SWM Installed On Outside Wall - Ugly - Can I Get It Moved To Attic?



## tenn_ (Sep 19, 2010)

Just had whole home DVR and Internet installed. Installer put my 16 port SWM on the outside wall by the dish along with a green label splitter. I thought this hardware would go in the attic where the LNb cables went and the existing SWM was prior to the upgrade. I didn't see this until after the installer left. In addition to being butt ugly on the side of my house I wonder how waterproof this setup is?

How likely is it that Directv will rewire this and put the SWM and splitter in my attic if I complain? 

Thank you!


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The only way to find out is to call and ask. If the installer left his contact information, I would call him directly. Otherwise go ahead and call DirecTV.

This is a good post to emphasize to everyone, when you have an installer show up, it is always a good idea to spend a minute or two and walk/talk through what is going to be done and how it is going to be done so you are both on the same page.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Is it attached near your power meter? It has to be grounded before goes in your home so even if they move it you need the 4 lines from dish ran to ground (near your meter) with a quad ground block then 4 lines ran up to the attic and attached to the 16 mod.


----------



## tenn_ (Sep 19, 2010)

west99999 said:


> Is it attached near your power meter? It has to be grounded before goes in your home so even if they move it you need the 4 lines from dish ran to ground (near your meter) with a quad ground block then 4 lines ran up to the attic and attached to the 16 mod.


It's grounded with a green wire to a ground stake driven in to the ground under the dish far away from the meter.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

tenn_ said:


> It's grounded with a green wire to a ground stake driven in to the ground under the dish far away from the meter.


Well then its not grounded properly. Where does the swm 16 run now?


----------



## tenn_ (Sep 19, 2010)

west99999 said:


> Well then its not grounded properly. Where does the swm 16 run now?


Does DTV normally run a ground wire from the SWM to the house meter regardless of how far away the meter is from the SWM?


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

To be compliant with the NEC, all grounds must be bonded. So, if the electrical service panel is gounded, and the dish is grounded, these grounds must be bonded together with a sufficiently large guage conductor to insure that the bond is the lowest impedance path between the grounds. In addition, ANY other exposed ground (e.g. a metal water pipe) must also be bonded to the common ground.

A good overview on grounding:  GROUNDING AND BONDING NATIONAL ELECTRICAL CODE


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

10 gauge wire is for static discharge - move it to the attic and you will still have a 10 gauge wire running up the outside of the house.

Leave and Plant an evergreen in front of it.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

WestDC said:


> Leave and Plant an evergreen in front of it.


+1

There's a 99% chance you would have to pay $49 to get it relocated (you did sign off on the work, correct?).

As for your question about how waterproof it is, very.
I've had mine like this for nearly a year with no issues whatsoever.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Watch a SWiM 16 install yesterday, tech put it under eave above out door HVAC mess. he did not want it on roof near dish although that would have been an easier install. 

The dish and wiring are all on the back side of the house anyhow, so it didn't really matter, although he had to run an extra wire from the SWiM to the dish as the existing clump was one short.

Client is thrilled, MRV on all TVs now and can record 11 shows simultaneously.

Without being asked, D* offered substantial savings on SWiM16, 2 clients, HR-34 and install.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

JBv said:


> +1
> 
> There's a 99% chance you would have to pay $49 to get it relocated (you did sign off on the work, correct?).
> 
> ...


Question;

What's up with the "six" coax feeds into the SWiM-16?

Even if you have an additional international dish (for World Direct service) why the coax connections to "both" flexports?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

HoTat2 said:


> Question;
> 
> What's up with the "six" coax feeds into the SWiM-16?
> 
> Even if you have an additional international dish (for World Direct service) why the coax connections to "both" flexports?


There are only 5, the sixth one is a shadow.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Scott Kocourek said:


> There are only 5, the sixth one is a shadow.


Ah thanks ....

Shouldn't looked more carefully ... 

Must have the international dish along with a Slimline then ...


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

HoTat2 said:


> Ah thanks ....
> 
> Shouldn't looked more carefully ...
> 
> Must have the international dish along with a Slimline then ...


Yep, I do!


----------



## Talent384 (Sep 3, 2011)

Umm... The multiswitch is installed upside down... Not very waterproof


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

My SWM16 isn't grounded and it is in my wiring closet inside the house.


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

Rtm said:


> My SWM16 isn't grounded and it is in my wiring closet inside the house.


There should be a quad ground block on the outside of house connecting the cables from ODU to your ground in your case.


----------

